# Glass diffuser no longer works after cleaning



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I was cleaning my glass diffuser today by sticking it in a weak weak bleach water solution. It did a great job cleaning, but now, it doesn't seem to work anymore. I have emptied pretty much all the water from the diffuser. Am i missing something here?? 

no bubbles are coming out of the diffuser and there is plenty of pressure in the CO2 tank still.

Thanks!


----------



## miyabi-aqua (May 20, 2011)

have you tried using bleach to clean the diffuser? You can use 100% bleach on co2 diffuser (glass) over night. Then use a syringe with an airline tubing to "blow" air into the diffuser. It should dislodge all algae or dirt clogging up the CO2 diffuser.

Alternatively, you can use ADA Superge (super bleach) to clean CO2 diffusers. It is cheap and very effective way of cleaning CO2 diffuser and other glass accessories.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I used a mild mild bleach water mix and it did the job great. Turns out I had a leak in the tubing and co2 was escaping there. All is working now thanks again!


----------

